
Show HN: Shia.guru, a toy for procrastinators like me - angryredblock
http://shia.guru
======
angryredblock
I have a lot of things I want to do. I also suffer from 'decision paralysis'
\-- rather than starting any one thing from my list, I avoid them all at once.
During one of these "avoidance sessions" I stumbled on a reddit thread where
someone else had the exact same problem.

shia.guru is the very beginning of a tool to help myself and others push
themselves to spend more time on the things that they want to do rather than
the things that are easy.

It works by trimming your TODO list to just ONE item for you to focus on --
with a promise to call you in an hour and check in on your progress.

